# Carte Graphique



## Flip (26 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt recevoir mon Mac Pro, et je voulais savoir si la carte graphique :  						 							ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT 256MB, pouvait accueillir 2 moniteurs ?

Merci


----------



## anneee (26 Janvier 2008)

à priori, tu as deux ports dvi sur ta carte, donc possibilité de brancher deux écrans

pour plus d'informations, http://www.apple.com/fr/macpro/specs.html


----------



## Flip (26 Janvier 2008)

Merci Anneee, 

"ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT avec 256 Mo de mémoire GDDR3 et deux ports DVI double liaison"

Double liaison signifie  qu'on peut brancher deux moniteurs simultanément ?


----------



## mooonwalk (26 Janvier 2008)

Flip a dit:


> Merci Anneee,
> 
> "ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT avec 256 Mo de mémoire GDDR3 et deux ports DVI double liaison"
> 
> Double liaison signifie  qu'on peut brancher deux moniteurs simultanément ?



Oui, Aprés quelques recherches, j'ai finalement trouvé mes réponses sur le site d'apple.
tu pourras en connecter jusqu'a 2 en même temps... mais je te conseille cela avec 2 cartes graphiques, sinon le performances ne seront pas assez bonnes, et l'ordi, meme un 8 coeur xeon va en quelque sorte ramer si tu n'as pas 2 go de ram. les cartes vont en quelque sorte compenser. prend le meme  modèle de carte si possible. Sinon, il risque d'y avoir quelque petits bugs par-ci par la, embetant au début, et la carte finira par griller. si possible prend une ati, et si les performances graphiques ne te conviennes pas, et bien il y a aticcelerator, le meilleur programme pour l'overclock de graphismes sur mac. (il apparaitra dans préférences systèmes.). je penses que tu pourras les booster jusqu'à 35 %, l'ordi que t'as en trés bien ventilé, et les ati résistent a des température comme 90 voir maximum 100 degrés, c'est pour ca que je les recommande fortement. J'éspère que j'ai répondu a tes question!


----------



## Flip (26 Janvier 2008)

Ben mon Mac a bien 2 Go de Ram, mais si la carte doit cramer, je vais en mettre une autre en plus .
Je trouve curieux qu'on puisse brancher 2 moniteurs sur une même carte, avec le risque de la faire cramer, ça sert à quoi 2 entrées à ce moment la?


----------



## Maximouse (27 Janvier 2008)

Flip a dit:


> Ben mon Mac a bien 2 Go de Ram, mais si la carte doit cramer, je vais en mettre une autre en plus .
> Je trouve curieux qu'on puisse brancher 2 moniteurs sur une même carte, avec le risque de la faire cramer, ça sert à quoi 2 entrées à ce moment la?



La 2600xt peut gérer jusqu'à 2 écrans de 30', mais il ne faut pas lui demandé d'être en plus très performante, donc tu as deux solutions : 

En prendre deux pour que chacune d'elle ne s'occupe que d'un écran

Ou prendre la 8800GT pour 50 euros.

A toi de voir


----------



## Flip (27 Janvier 2008)

Merci Maximouse, tu me rassures... je n'utilise pas de jeu vidéo sur mon Mac, donc je n'attends pas de prouesse de ma carte, simplement 2 moniteurs.
Je vais fouiner pour la carte dont tu parles, 50 c'est raisonnable. Elle est compatible MacPro je suppose ?


----------



## Flip (27 Janvier 2008)

Maximouse, c'est pas 250&#8364; que tu voulais écrire ?....


----------



## Maximouse (27 Janvier 2008)

Je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais dire pour 49,99 euros de plus que 2X2 HD2600XT ou pour 180 euros de plus qu'une carte HD 2600XT


----------



## Maximouse (27 Janvier 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais dire pour 49,99 euros de plus que 2X2 HD2600XT ou pour 180 euros de plus qu'une carte HD 2600XT



Oups, je viens de m'appercevoir que tu avais deja commandé ton mac pro:rose: 

La HD supplémentaire est au prix de 130 euros et la 8800GT est au prix de 310 euros sur le store.

Regarde à l'usage si tu as besoin d'une deuxième HD 2600xt, et commande là par la suite, le délai est d'une semaine.


----------



## mooonwalk (27 Janvier 2008)

Oui pardon, je me sis peut-etre mal exprimé hier...
maximouse a raison, il faudra en commander une autre, l'installation est facile.Comme hier je recommande le meme modele que celui qui est déja installé


----------



## HmJ (28 Janvier 2008)

Mon Mac Pro 2.8 GHz avec ATI 2600 XT gere mes deux ecrans (1920x1200 et 1600x1200). Sans probleme


----------



## waldorf (2 Février 2008)

ben les carte vid deux écrans ça date pas d'aujourd'hui lol
J'ai ça depuis mon G4 MDD.
ça marche très bien et quand on goute à deux écrans on a du mal à revenir sur un seul ^^

Moi ma question, si je puis me permettre, ou on peux trouver la liste de carte video 2 écrans compatible mac pro.
J'ai la ATI 2600 XT mais pour les jeux elle est pas top du tout.
J'aimerais avoir un NVIDEO GeForce, merci pour votre aide ^^


----------



## HmJ (2 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> ben les carte vid deux écrans ça date pas d'aujourd'hui lol
> J'ai ça depuis mon G4 MDD.
> ça marche très bien et quand on goute à deux écrans on a du mal à revenir sur un seul ^^
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire quoi ? Sous Windows / Boot Camp ? Ou sous OS X ? En ce ca, direction l'Apple Store, et tu sauras pour quelle generation les cartes qu'Apple vendent et supportent.


----------



## iota (2 Février 2008)

Salut.



Flip a dit:


> Double liaison signifie  qu'on peut brancher deux moniteurs simultanément ?


Non, double liaison est la traduction de Dual Link qui est une amélioration du DVI classique.
Pour faire simple, un port DVI Dual Link a une bande passante supérieure à un port DVI classique, ce qui permet de piloter des écrans ayant une résolution élevée.
Par exemple, les écrans 30" ont une résolution telle qu'ils ne peuvent être pilotés à partir d'un port DVI classique, d'où l'apparition des ports DVI Dual Link.

La carte graphique de ton Mac Pro est équipées de deux ports DVI Dual Link (double liaison), tu peux donc piloter deux écrans 30" simultanément avec cette carte.

J'espères avoir était clair 

@+
iota


----------



## waldorf (2 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu veux dire quoi ? Sous Windows / Boot Camp ? Ou sous OS X ? En ce ca, direction l'Apple Store, et tu sauras pour quelle generation les cartes qu'Apple vendent et supportent.



Sous os X.
Sinon j'ai essayé de les appeller mais bon faut patienter jusqu'à lundi.
Je pige pas apple parfois, il propose des machines de ouf mais avec un choix limiter en carde video.


----------



## iota (2 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> J'aimerais avoir un NVIDEO GeForce, merci pour votre aide ^^


Tu peux avoir une 8800GT avec le Mac Pro.

@+
iota​


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> Sous os X.
> Sinon j'ai essayé de les appeller mais bon faut patienter jusqu'à lundi.
> Je pige pas apple parfois, il propose des machines de ouf mais avec un choix limiter en carde video.



Exactement, tu peux mettre une 8800GT qui pilotera deux ecrans en 2560x1600 et te permettra de jouer a tous les derniers hits. Et, bien sur, tu peux aussi prendre la Quadro... Tu n'as pas beaucoup de choix, mais des options viables et interessantes, pour plusieurs gammes de prix.


----------



## waldorf (4 Février 2008)

Merci ^^
Mais bon le prix de la 8800 GT 300 euros alors que la 7300 150 euros.
Voilà pourquoi j'aimerais savoir si je peux ou non mettre la 7300.
Parce qu'en plus de ça je dois mettre un HD supp, cout 100 euros.
Alors l'addition est assez salée 2900 euros si j'opte pour la 8800 GT.


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> Merci ^^
> Mais bon le prix de la 8800 GT 300 euros alors que la 7300 150 euros.
> Voilà pourquoi j'aimerais savoir si je peux ou non mettre la 7300.
> Parce qu'en plus de ça je dois mettre un HD supp, cout 100 euros.
> Alors l'addition est assez salée 2900 euros si j'opte pour la 8800 GT.



Attends, la 7300 est moins bien que la 2600 qui equipe les nouveaux Mac Pro en standard. Si tu parles de haut de gamme pour Mac, tu prends la 1900XT ou la 8800GT. Si tu veux jouer sous Windows / Boot Camp, alors tu te prends une autre carte PCI Express, mais assure-toi de connaitre quelqu'un qui a deja fait la manip


----------



## waldorf (4 Février 2008)

Ben je ferais des captures d'écrans pour comparer.
Ma 7300 GS est 6 fois mieux que l'ATI 2600.
C'est simple avec l'ATI ma qualitée de jeu est pixélisé et impossible de la corriger.


----------



## waldorf (4 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Attends, la 7300 est moins bien que la 2600 qui equipe les nouveaux Mac Pro en standard. Si tu parles de haut de gamme pour Mac, tu prends la 1900XT ou la 8800GT. Si tu veux jouer sous Windows / Boot Camp, alors tu te prends une autre carte PCI Express, mais assure-toi de connaitre quelqu'un qui a deja fait la manip



Pourquoi veux tu que j'aille jouer sur windows ??
Si j'ai pris un mac pro c'est justement pour éviter windows xp.
Essaye de bosser sur photoshop sur un pc et tu comprendras ce que je veux dire.
J'ai pas besoin d'un autre pc, j'ai déjà un. meme deux, et un G4 1.25 MDD.
Moi ce que je veux c'est savoir si cette 7300 est compatible avec les nouveaux mac pro.


----------



## HmJ (4 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> Ben je ferais des captures d'écrans pour comparer.
> Ma 7300 GS est 6 fois mieux que l'ATI 2600.
> C'est simple avec l'ATI ma qualitée de jeu est pixélisé et impossible de la corriger.



Le 7300 est larguee derriere la 2600


----------



## waldorf (4 Février 2008)

Not Found

The requested URL /harper2.html was not found on this server.

Tu es un bon toi.
La 7300 est compatible avec les nouveaux mac pro, et ta 2600 XT je sais quelle sens la daube, je l'ai dans ma machine.
C'est ouf ça, on a devant nos yeux le resultat et tu auras toujours un mec à essayé en vain te prouver le contraire. Si tu la kiffe ta carte OK, mais tu vois c'est pas mon cas, si j'avais su la merde que c'est cette carte j'aurais fait monter un 8800 GT quitte à attendre 15 jours de plus.
Bon pour le fun je te montre tes cartes, un vrai comparatif. 
Pour l'ATI 2600 XT 
http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/7097/ati2600xtgu6.jpg
Et pour la Geforce 
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8364/geforce7300gsml3.jpg
Voila ce que je vois moi, et ta carte on peux meme pas augmenter sa capaciter, sinon le jeu crash comme une merde.

Et je te comprend, te faire fourguer 8 fois cette merde, c'est pas facile à accepter.
"Mac Pro 8x 2.8 GHz, 8 Go, 320 Go, ATI 2600 XT"


----------



## iota (4 Février 2008)

Salut.



waldorf a dit:


> Tu es un bon toi.


Je te retourne le compliment.
Si tu veux voir un vrai comparatif de ce dont sont capable ces deux cartes, je t'invite à lire ceci, qui est un vrai test (contrairement à tes deux pauvres captures...).
Tu verras que la 2600XT fait jeu égal (un peu mieux en moyenne) que la 7600GT et donc beaucoup mieux que la 7300GT.



waldorf a dit:


> Et je te comprend, te faire fourguer 8 fois cette merde, c'est pas facile à accepter.
> "Mac Pro 8x 2.8 GHz, 8 Go, 320 Go, ATI 2600 XT"


Lapin compris... :mouais:

@+
iota


----------



## waldorf (4 Février 2008)

mdr....
tes captures comme tu dis sont prises sur le dernier mac pro.
et sur ta pauvre carte graphique bas de gamme.
Si apple les fournit en standard c'est qu'il y a une raison et un out économique pour vendre leur machine à plus bas prix.
Ta carte vaux rien du tout....
Les captures le prouvent largement.
C'est bien de parler iota et de e fier à des test mais moi je regarde les fait en réél.
L'ATI est une daube.


----------



## iota (4 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> tes captures comme tu dis sont prises sur le dernier mac pro.
> et sur ta pauvre carte graphique bas de gamme.


Je viens d'apprendre que j'avais un Mac Pro.



waldorf a dit:


> Si apple les fournit en standard c'est qu'il y a une raison et un out économique pour vendre leur machine à plus bas prix.


La 7300GT était fournie en standard sur l'ancienne génération de Mac Pro, j'en conclus donc que c'est de la daube...

Bon, j'arrête là, je suis certains que tu n'as pas pris le temps de lire les informations qui ton était fournies, donc pas la peine de continuer.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /harper2.html was not found on this server.
> 
> ...



[...]

Si les résultats te paraissent si "mauvais" sur la ATI c'est peut être du aux drivers.


----------



## benjamin (4 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> mdr....
> tes captures comme tu dis sont prises sur le dernier mac pro.
> et sur ta pauvre carte graphique bas de gamme.
> Si apple les fournit en standard c'est qu'il y a une raison et un out économique pour vendre leur machine à plus bas prix.
> ...


Le sujet mérite-t-il réellement une telle passion ? On parle de carte graphique, ta vie n'en dépend pas. Si tu pouvais te montrer un brin plus poli, la discussion aurait plus de chances de durer.


----------



## waldorf (4 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre que j'avais un Mac Pro.
> 
> La 7300GT était fournie en standard sur l'ancienne génération de Mac Pro, j'en conclus donc que c'est de la daube...
> 
> ...



C'est certain
toi tu as pas de mac pro mais moi oui, donc je suis apte à juger par moi meme avec des fait réél, toi non.
Et je sais pas quelle informations je dois lire la dedans, à part un lien mort...
Moi je vous montre concrétement les fait avec des captures et vous dénigrez systèmatiquement.
C'est quoi le truc ???
Ce que tu vois sur les captures c'est ce que je vois sur mes écrans.
CAD une ATI avec un graphisme de merde, y a pas d'autre mot.
Et une Geforce moins cher avec une très bonne qualitée.
Parce qu'apple a choisi de mettre des ATI 2600 XT dans les mac pro que c'est forcement bon ??

Et pour KHYU "Si les résultats te paraissent si "mauvais" sur la ATI c'est peut être du aux drivers."

C'est déjà fait. IMPOSSIBLE de mettre à jour les drivers.
Y a rien de rien.
Pour conclure, si vous voulez jouer avec une qualité correct optez pour les carte NVIDIA et non les ATI.



benjamin a dit:


> Le sujet mérite-t-il réellement une telle passion ? On parle de carte graphique, ta vie n'en dépend pas. Si tu pouvais te montrer un brin plus poli, la discussion aurait plus de chances de durer.



ouais t'inquiète pas, moi je veux jute passer l'info, rien de plus, ce que je voulais au départ c'étais savoir si la geforce 7300 étais compatible avec les nouveaux mac pro, c'est le cas, j'ai l'info via les techniciens de chez apple.
Mais ça personne ici n'a pu me répondre, et ça fait déjà 3 jours que je pose la question poliment...


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /harper2.html was not found on this server.
> 
> ...



Oulala, tu m'as l'air bien excite  Bon, on se calme, et on revient au sujet : le Mac Pro 3,1 est equipe d'une carte graphique standard, l'ATI 2600. Elle existe en plusieurs versions, sur Mac comme sur PC. La version qui equipe le Mac Pro (XT) est meilleure que celle equipant l'iMac (Pro). Un petit apercu des differences est lisible ici : http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2151671,00.asp. On peut aussi noter qu'elle gere mieux la HD que les cartes NVidia.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu mets une erreur de lien sur ton post : tape http://www.barefeats.com/harper2.html et tu verras quelques benchmarks qui, bien entendu, sont a prendre avec des pincettes. La 8800 GT enfoncera certainement le clou lorsqu'elle sera disponible sur Mac Pro, mais aucun proprietaire ne l'a encore recue.

Tu as bien sur le droit de ne pas etre content de ton achat. Je trouve que la 2600 XT de mon Mac Pro est plus performante que celle du Mac Pro 1,1 de mon bureau (7300 GT avec multifenetrage, jonglage entre applications, traitement sous Aperture...). Tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'une carte tres performante, je suis plutot heureux de mon choix, mais reconnais ne pas jouer et donc ne pas etre capable de dicerner l'apport d'une bande passante superieure.

Tu ne partages pas ce point de vue, aucun probleme : des qu'elle sera disponible, tu pourras acheter la 8800 GT en achat separe, et revendre ta 2600 puisqu'elle est compatible avec tous les Mac Pro. Pour tes soucis de qualite, n'oublie pas que tu peux ajuster l'antialiasing dans les preferences systeme, selon que tu utilises un LCD ou pas. Et si tu as des artefacts, c'est peut-etre que ta carte a un pepin et que tu devrais la renvoyer en SAV. Tes liens sont bloques par le firewall de ma boite, je regarderai ca ce soir.


----------



## waldorf (5 Février 2008)

Voilà parfait tout le monde retrouve son calme et je préfère.
La raison pour laquelle je voulais savoir si la 7300 GT est compatible sur le nouveau mac pro est simple.
L'ATI me déçoit et la 8800 GT tout le monde me conseil, très bien, je vais la prendre dans 2 mois, puisque cette dernière n'est en vente libre nulle part, dispo qu'en pré-commande, délai 5 à 7 semaines, et moi je peux absolument pas attendre.
Moi si on lis bien mes questions, j'en demande pas plus.
"La 7300 GT est elle compatible avec les nouveaux mac pro"
La réponse est oui. J'ai la réponse directement avec les techniciens Apple.
D'ailleurs en parlant de la 8800 GT elle est parait il incompatible avec les anciens mac pro.
Mais à chaque fois on me répondais à coté.
Celui qui aime ATI, très bien, moi ça me dérange pas loin de la, chacun son matériel.
Celui qui préfère NVIDIA  , pareil, chacun des besoins.
Comme je dis je suis pas ici pour faire la guerre entre ATI et NVIDIA, je suis juste ici pour avoir une info et par la meme occasion en faire profiter aux autres.


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> Voilà parfait tout le monde retrouve son calme et je préfère.
> La raison pour laquelle je voulais savoir si la 7300 GT est compatible sur le nouveau mac pro est simple.
> L'ATI me déçoit et la 8800 GT tout le monde me conseil, très bien, je vais la prendre dans 2 mois, puisque cette dernière n'est en vente libre nulle part, dispo qu'en pré-commande, délai 5 à 7 semaines, et moi je peux absolument pas attendre.
> Moi si on lis bien mes questions, j'en demande pas plus.
> ...



Ok, ce ne sont pas des artefacts, c'est que le driver ATI sous Mac ne gere apparemment pas l'anticrenelage, c'est ca ? J'espere por toi que NVidia fait mieux, en tout cas tu as la reponse avec le driver PC. J'ai regarde chez Apple, je n'ai pas trouve l'info comme quoi la 7300 marchait sous MacPro 3,1. Donc, a te lire, NVidia a des drivers mieux travailles que ATI, mais le lien que je t'envoyais ne parlait que de performance, et vitesse ATI 2600 plus rapide que GeForce 7300. Mais ta 8800 mettra tout le monde d'accord.


----------



## waldorf (5 Février 2008)

J'ai poussé les test en dehors de Second Life en fait.
Sur Q3 Arena un vieux jeu, j'ai plus aucun problème avec la 2600 XT. ( la cart e est trop performante dans ce cas ci lol)
Donc je me demande en fait si la carte ATI 2600 XT est pas tout simplement incompatible avec certain jeux.
Et sinon pour la 7300 GT je viens d'avoir une, que j'aurais dans la fin de semaine.
Je fais les test et je posterais ici le resultat.
Compatibilité, qualité graphique avec captures d'écran pour comparer.
Coté film etc c'est certain que l'ATI ne pose aucun problème et coté jeux maintenant ça dépend lesquels ^^
Je pense que sur les grand classique elle doit etre plus que convenable.
Mais moi je ne veux pas jouer mais contruire sur SL, pour comprendre mon problème, moi qui suis builder sur ce jeu, si je fais des captures d'écrans de mes produits avec des defaut comme ceux que j'ai montré et que j'upload les captures sur SL, les gens vont se foutrent de moi  
En gros je dois avoir une qualité d'image correct sans defaut ^^


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> J'ai poussé les test en dehors de Second Life en fait.
> Sur Q3 Arena un vieux jeu, j'ai plus aucun problème avec la 2600 XT. ( la cart e est trop performante dans ce cas ci lol)
> Donc je me demande en fait si la carte ATI 2600 XT est pas tout simplement incompatible avec certain jeux.
> Et sinon pour la 7300 GT je viens d'avoir une, que j'aurais dans la fin de semaine.
> ...



Je ne suis pas un gros joueur, je sais juste que Civilization IV marche tres bien et est aussi beau avec cette 260 que la 6800 de mon ancien PC. Maintenant, j'avais lu que les drivers NVidia sous Mac etaient vraiment pas terribles, tu es en train de dire que ceux d'ATI sont encore pire


----------



## waldorf (5 Février 2008)

Ben les drivers et outils pour l'ATI 2600 MAC sont inexistant j'ai cherché partout et si j'obtient les outils et les drivers de ma 7300 GS PC sur le mac la je serais hyper content, c'est simple la carte et entièrement configurable à souhait. Tu veux une capture des possibilités ??
Je ne comprend pas qu'on ne puisse pas configurer cette carte ATI


http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/2876/atidisct3.png


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> Ben les drivers et outils pour l'ATI 2600 MAC sont inexistant j'ai cherché partout et si j'obtient les outils et les drivers de ma 7300 GS PC sur le mac la je serais hyper content, c'est simple la carte et entièrement configurable à souhait. Tu veux une capture des possibilités ??
> Je ne comprend pas qu'on ne puisse pas configurer cette carte ATI
> 
> 
> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/2876/atidisct3.png



Je vois pas trop quels outils il peut y avoir. C'est pour changer des criteres qualitatifs ?


----------



## waldorf (6 Février 2008)

Je te montre un exemple pris à l'arrache sur le net.

http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/9744/driversnvidia3fm.png

au moins avec ça on peux configurer sa carte, la avec l'ATI on peux rien faire.
Alors qu'avant sur les anciens modèles on avez la possibilité.


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> Je te montre un exemple pris à l'arrache sur le net.
> 
> http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/9744/driversnvidia3fm.png
> 
> ...



Et tu es sur que avec NVidia tu pourras ?


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

... si la 8800GT livree avec votre Mac Pro faisait trop de bruit, allez donc voir ici pour changer le ventilo. Pas sur neanmoins que tout rentre dans la tour


----------



## iota (6 Février 2008)

Salut,

le fait que le rendu graphique du jeu soit différent sous Windows et Mac OS X ne vient pas forcément de la carte, mais peut-être du jeu en lui même...

Les API graphiques utilisées ne sont pas forcément les mêmes...

@+
iota


----------



## angealexiel (6 Février 2008)

c'est vrai que c'est dur de comparer ATI et Nvidia, ma preference va trés nettement vers nvidia, qui malgrés la sortie de sa serie 300 a deux GPU n'arrive meme pas a egaler une 8800 GT , donc c'est vrai qu'ils sont a la traine, mais ceci dit la ATI X2600XT est super pour l'encoding contrairement au nvidia qui le gere par le software alors que ATI a inclus une puce speciale pour le traitement video. mais pour les jeux, je dirais que la 2600 XT est quand meme superieure a la 7300 GT, mais pas superieure a la 7600 GT d'aprés mon experience personnelle .


----------



## anneee (6 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est dur de comparer ATI et Nvidia, ma preference va trés nettement vers nvidia, qui malgrés la sortie de sa serie 300 a deux GPU n'arrive meme pas a egaler une 8800 GT , donc c'est vrai qu'ils sont a la traine, mais ceci dit la ATI X2600XT est super pour l'encoding contrairement au nvidia qui le gere par le software alors que ATI a inclus une puce speciale pour le traitement video. mais pour les jeux, je dirais que la 2600 XT est quand meme superieure a la 7300 GT, mais pas superieure a la 7600 GT d'aprés mon experience personnelle .



j'ai trouvé ceci qui résume assez bien ces histoires de cartes graphiques plus ou moins puissantes:
Voir la pièce jointe 16202


----------



## waldorf (6 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est dur de comparer ATI et Nvidia, ma preference va trés nettement vers nvidia, qui malgrés la sortie de sa serie 300 a deux GPU n'arrive meme pas a egaler une 8800 GT , donc c'est vrai qu'ils sont a la traine, mais ceci dit la ATI X2600XT est super pour l'encoding contrairement au nvidia qui le gere par le software alors que ATI a inclus une puce speciale pour le traitement video. mais pour les jeux, je dirais que la 2600 XT est quand meme superieure a la 7300 GT, mais pas superieure a la 7600 GT d'aprés mon experience personnelle .



C'est clair.
Chaque utilisateur dois choisir sa carte en fonction de ses propres besoin.
Moi je me prend la 7300 GT en attendant d'avoir la 8800 GT. 
Meme si la ATI est plus performante je préfère avoir moins de performance et plus de qualité graphique.


----------



## waldorf (8 Février 2008)

RE.
Bon voila mon problème.
J'ai acheté la GeForce GT 7300 sur eBay.
A mon avis cette dernière proviens d'un ancien mac pro.
Bref, je l'ai monté sur le mac pro, j'ai tout essayé, elle est pas reconnue....
Serieux c'est hyper gonflant.....
Sur un pc on monte la carte et basta, sur une machine apple à 2500, meme si la carte est la meme elle est incompatible....
C'est la vraie folie !!!!!!
Quelqu'un a-t il solution à mon problème, ça m'aiderais énormément.
Merci


----------



## kubrick (9 Février 2008)

hello waldorf............​ 
Ton Macpro est il de 2007 ou un tres recent (8coeurs)??
tu as deja une 7300 GT installé d'origine dessus??
es tu sur que ta nouvelle 7300GT est certifié MAC, et non pas PC?......​ 
j'attends ta réponse......​


----------



## waldorf (9 Février 2008)

kubrick a dit:


> hello waldorf............​
> Ton Macpro est il de 2007 ou un tres recent (8coeurs)??
> tu as deja une 7300 GT installé d'origine dessus??
> es tu sur que ta nouvelle 7300GT est certifié MAC, et non pas PC?......​
> j'attends ta réponse......​



C'est les nouveaux tout nouveaux 8 coeurs sorti en Janvier 2008.
Et la carte est bien une carte geForce 7300 GT ancien mac pro ^^


----------



## HmJ (9 Février 2008)

Les premieres 8800 ont quitte les usines Apple, certains clients US ont recu un mot d'Apple pour dire qu'elle leur sera livree la semaine prochaine


----------



## Tiey (10 Février 2008)

J'en ai une dans un MacPro rev A. 
Et Ben les captures des drivers Nvidia que tu montes sont sur Windows.
Tu vas pas être déçu qd tu verras la belle daube que sont les drivers sur OS X.
Surtout si tu cherches des drivers complets. sur mac tu pouuras rien régler du tout.

Enfin moi je dis ca, je dis rien. Je cherche une solution de remplacement, parce que en 3D sur 3DS c'est une vrai bouse, et seule la 8800 apporterai un vrai plus mais comme elle est pas (encore) compatible avec les rev A, et le sera peut-être jamais, je commence à regarder les stations de la concurrence. Certe bien plus chère mais avec un choix de CG et des possibilité d'extension réelle.

Les Mac c'est bien pour la PAO. En achetant mon MacPro et grace à Bootcamp je pensais trouver la solution Ultime à mes yeux, je ne me ferais plus avoir.

t.


----------



## prasath (10 Février 2008)

Tiey a dit:


> J'en ai une dans un MacPro rev A.
> Et Ben les captures des drivers Nvidia que tu montes sont sur Windows.
> Tu vas pas être déçu qd tu verras la belle daube que sont les drivers sur OS X.
> Surtout si tu cherches des drivers complets. sur mac tu pouuras rien régler du tout.
> ...


 
Je ne serais pas aussi dur et je ne remettrais pas en cause ton raisonnement au moment de l'achat de ta rev-A. Tu ne pouvais pas savoir que les Mac Pro allaient passer d'une technologie PCI 1 au 2.0 cette année rendant les CG récentes incompatibles. C'est un mauvais concours de circonstance. Apple ou PC, le problème aurait peut-être été le même. Reste les solutions que l'un ou l'autre peuvent proposer. Visiblement si NVIDIA travaille en ce moment sur la compatibilité des 8800 GT pour les rev-A, peut-être faudrait-il encore attendre un peu? Et je pense aussi que c'est aux firmes de se débrouiller pour contenter les utilisateurs des rev-A (vu l'investissement financier des utilisateurs), qu'ils se démerdent!

Je comprends ta colère mais je persiste à penser que les Mac seront la solution futur du "tout compatible" grâce à bootcamp et surtout avec les composants intel... Mais il faut le temps de l'adaptation.


----------



## angealexiel (10 Février 2008)

waldorf , comme je le precise sur un fil a l'adresse suivante :http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4573174#post4573174

moi sous bootcamp, la ATI 2600 XT me surprend , avant j'essayais crysis sous vista , et c'etait vraiment pas une bonne idée, la j'ai mis XP , et les perfommances sont trés bonnes, le jeu tourne a fond en high en 1024 x 768  avec un super frame rate . et si je met en 1400 x 900 en mettant trois trucs en medium au leiu de high, le jeu tourne nickel, par contre ne pas mettre la patch 1.1 ya un bug connu, et ce patch à mauvaise presse...

bref effectivement une carte quelle soit ATI ou NVIDIA peut faire super bien tourner certains jeu même gros , et par contre être nulle sur d'autres jeux. 

tu préfere nvidia , moi aussi en regle generale, mais la je ne pense pas que tu auras de meilleurs perf avec la 7300 , et de loin, teste la demo de crysis, avec la 2600 sous XP , et ensuite avec la 7300 tu verras un gouffre entre les deux. 

j'ai commandé la 8800 GT tout comme toi, mais d'aprés les premiers bench open GL sous ciné bench , elle fait moins que la ATI 2600 .... ce que je ne comprends absolument pas... et qui m'inquiéte beaucoup...


----------



## waldorf (11 Février 2008)

Ben moi la 7300 j'oubli à jamais à moins qu'Apple sorte une mise à jour du Firmware des GeForce 7300 GT. Mais j'en doute.

You can't make the GeForce 7300 GT work on the new Mac Pro "2008." It's not like you can install a driver in Mac OS X. It lacks the 64-bit EFI code in the card's firmware.

Donc pas de 7300 GT pour les mac pro année 2008.
Ils pourraient chez apple store au moins préciser ça....


----------



## HmJ (11 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> Ben moi la 7300 j'oubli à jamais à moins qu'Apple sorte une mise à jour du Firmware des GeForce 7300 GT. Mais j'en doute.
> 
> You can't make the GeForce 7300 GT work on the new Mac Pro "2008." It's not like you can install a driver in Mac OS X. It lacks the 64-bit EFI code in the card's firmware.
> 
> ...



Effectivement, rien n'est ecrit sur l'Apple Store. Ou as-tu trouve ce commentaire sur l'incompatibilite ?


----------



## waldorf (11 Février 2008)

sur deux forums.
Sur l'apple site
et sur mac rumors.
Et aussi un article sur macbidouille que je retrouve plus.


----------



## waldorf (11 Février 2008)

Bon je retire ce que j'ai dit sur l'ATI ^^
Sur macbidouille un mec m'a trouvé la solution ^^
J'ai une méga qualitéeeeeeeeeee de ouf ^^







Si, il y a toujours un risque : rien ne dit que la version Mac de Second Life implémente bien l'antialiasing sur la 8800 sous 10.5. Ca fait trois différences (carte, OS, version du jeu) par rapport à la config PC. Mais bel optimisme ! 

Bon, 10 s de Google m'ont donné deux liens pour activer le FSAA avec Second Life...
https://jira.secondlife.com/browse/VWR-2600
http://www.tremorx.com/?p=28

^^


----------



## HmJ (11 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> sur deux forums.
> Sur l'apple site
> et sur mac rumors.
> Et aussi un article sur macbidouille que je retrouve plus.



Alors si c'est sur un forum Apple... En meme temps, on s'en doutait un peu, puisqu'une incompatibilite dans un sens (a cause de firmware 64 et non 32 bits) semblait inevitable dans l'autre :rose:


----------



## waldorf (11 Février 2008)

ouais mais bon, personne précise rien sur leur site.
en plus le pire de tout ça, j'ai téléphoné chez apple et meme les techniciens sont pas au courant...
ça craint un peu


----------



## HmJ (11 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> ouais mais bon, personne précise rien sur leur site.
> en plus le pire de tout ça, j'ai téléphoné chez apple et meme les techniciens sont pas au courant...
> ça craint un peu



... heureusement, la 8800 debarque cette semaine dans nos Mac Pro. Tu verras bien a quelle qualite tu peux t'attendre.


----------



## waldorf (11 Février 2008)

ben tu as vu ma réponse au dessus ?
la ATI fonctionne enfin avec second life lol
la ATI est superbe
donc j'ai le temps maintenant.
Je peux enfin revendre mon pc ^^


----------



## HmJ (11 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> ben tu as vu ma réponse au dessus ?
> la ATI fonctionne enfin avec second life lol
> la ATI est superbe
> donc j'ai le temps maintenant.
> Je peux enfin revendre mon pc ^^



C'etait bien la peine de faire tout un foin sur ATI vs NVidia...


----------



## iota (11 Février 2008)

Salut.



HmJ a dit:


> C'etait bien la peine de faire tout un foin sur ATI vs NVidia...


C'est clair, les captures d'écrans étant une preuve irréfutable  :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## angealexiel (11 Février 2008)

oui  lol 

il s'etait un peu enervé trop vite sur  cette pavre carte . content que ca marche, surtout que second life est vraiment pas le jeu le plus dure a faire tourner sur une carte graphique... lol


----------



## waldorf (11 Février 2008)

oui oui, c'est pour ça que personne ici ne m'a aidé.
C'est tellement facile que personne n'a reussi à sortir une solution...
Et c'est tellement normal aussi que l'open GL soi fermé sur certain jeu...
Vive macbidouille quand même, sans leur aide et leur compétence je serais toujours dans la même situation.
Vous trois, ici, j'ai beau cherché sur tout le thread, je vois rien qui puisse m'aider.
J'ai exposé les memes capture d'écran sur macbidouille et une personne la bas a reussie à m'indiquer les démarches à suivre.
J'ai mis 5 minutes à faire la manipe sur le jeu.
A moins que vous soyez simplement de mauvaise fois.
C'est le fait que je cite un site concurrent qui dérange peu être ? 

Ce qu'on recherche sur le forums c'est pas des "HA HA HA trop facile"...
Non ce sont des réponses et des resultats.


----------



## iota (11 Février 2008)

Avoue que c'est de bonne guerre 
Sinon, concernant ton problème, nous avons plusieurs fois cité les causes suivantes :
-problèmes de drivers Mac OS X
-implémentation du jeu différente sous windows et Mac OS X
-non activation de l'antialiasing

Tu ne nous a jamais écouté, on y peut  pas grand chose (tu t'es borné à affirmer avec une certitude déconcertante que la Radeon était nulle).

Sinon, nous ne jouons pas à Second Life, tu as eu de la chance de tomber sur quelqu'un qui y joue sur les forums de Macbidouille et qui a pu t'aider, tant mieux pour toi (peut-être que tu aurais eu plus de chance ici, dans la section jeux vidéo des forums).

Des gens compétents, il y en a à la pelle ici. Quand aux fameux résultats, si tu veux tenir des comptes, je t'invite à lire l'ensemble des messages postés par les intervenant de ce thread et on en reparle. De plus, il ne me semble pas que nous ayons obligation de résultat.

Sans rancune.

@+
iota


----------



## waldorf (11 Février 2008)

peu importe

je cite

"Ah, je vois le problème : c'est l'anti aliasing qui ne marche pas. Soit il n'est tout bêtement pas activé (il n'y pas un réglage dans le jeu à vérifier ?), soit il l'est mais ne marche pas, et alors c'est juste un problème de driver, ou du jeu qui a besoin d'une mise à jour. Le problème sera atténué (sans toutefois disparaître) en montant en résolution, si le jeu et l'écran le permettent..."

Et ensuite il m'a trouvé la solution.
J'ai posté mon message ici
Forum Mac - MacGeneration > Forums Mac > Mac de bureau > Carte Graphique
J'ai un problème de carte graphique donc je poste ici.
Je suis la logique.

Tout ce que j'ai a dire c'est que vous pouvez évitez le foutage de tronche.
J'ai admit mon erreure, alors je vois pas l'interet de se foutre de moi comme ça.
De plus j'ai posté la VRAIE solution ici.
Et ça pourra servir à d'autres....
Si j'ai rencontré ce problème sur SL, d'autre rencontreront le meme problème dans POSTAL 2.
De plus c'est une configuration récente et j'ai souligné plusieurs problème lié à cette carte ainsi que la 7300 GT qui est incompatible avec les mac pro année 2008.

Voilà pourquoi parfois on met 40 ans à trouver une réponse sur google.

Moi je dis on devrais supprimé ce poste et le restreindre à l'essentiel.

CAD - la correction de l'ati 
Et l'observation de l'incompatibilitée de la 7300 GT avec les mac pro 2008
et l'incompatibilitée des 8800 GT avec les mac pro ultérieur à 2008.


----------



## iota (11 Février 2008)

waldorf a dit:


> J'ai posté mon message ici
> Forum Mac - MacGeneration > Forums Mac > Mac de bureau > Carte Graphique
> J'ai un problème de carte graphique donc je poste ici.


Un sujet qui parle de la possibilité ou non de brancher deux écrans sur une Radeon 2600XT, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit tout à fait le meilleur endroit pour exposer ton problème.



waldorf a dit:


> Tout ce que j'ai a dire c'est que vous pouvez évitez le foutage de tronche.


On est un peu taquin sur MacGénération, tu t'y feras...

Sinon, le problème de l'antialiasing a été évoqué dans ce thread et comme tu le dis, il t'a fallut moins de 10s sur google pour trouver comment l'activer dans Second Life (voir ton message posté aujourd'hui 02h26). Pour moi, nous avons fait notre part du "travail", les membres du forum ne sont pas là pour faire de l'assistanat, on va pas te tenir la main pour aller faire une recherche sur google (où tu as trouvé la réponse en 10s je le rappelle).

Enfin, tu n'as jamais demandé clairement de l'aide ici, tu t'es contenté d'affirmer que la Radeon 2600XT était (je cite) "de la daube", captures d'écran à l'appui, nous prenant de haut quand on a essayé de te prouver le contraire. De plus, la question initiale était de savoir quelle cartes NVidia tu pouvais monter sur ton Mac (on t'a d'ailleurs répondu). Je ne suis pas certain que les meilleures conditions soient réunies pour qu'on t'apporte notre aide.

Sur ceux, amuses toi bien avec ton Mac Pro 

@+
iota


----------



## waldorf (11 Février 2008)

je sais mais bon.

Bon criez pas victoire.
Je pense pas que je soi obligé de faire ça avec une 8800 GT.
CAD, ouvrir l'Open GL profiler et editer les parametres à chaque fois.
On peux pas sauver le profil a prioris et.... à chaque fois on dois refaire la manipulation pour obtenir une qualitée de jeu normale.
Vous serez tous d'accord avec moi sur ce sujet
Apple doivent t ils ou pas nous fournir les meme outils disponible sur pc ?
je pense que ouais.
C'est bien d'utiliser l'open gl profiler mais entre nous je vois mal un newbie faire ça lol

"If youre like me, sometimes you need to take high-resolution screenshots of stuff youre working on (or just want to take high-res screenshots for whatever reason). On the PC, you can go into your graphics driver settings and turn FSAA on, and itll apply itself to SL."


Sinon pour les 10 secondes sur google, je suis pas aussi rapide que ça.
De plus j'y connais rien en carte video
^^

CITATION(Rorqual @ 10 Feb 2008, 17:55) 

"Si, il y a toujours un risque : rien ne dit que la version Mac de Second Life implémente bien l'antialiasing sur la 8800 sous 10.5. Ca fait trois différences (carte, OS, version du jeu) par rapport à la config PC. Mais bel optimisme ! 

Bon, 10 s de Google m'ont donné deux liens pour activer le FSAA avec Second Life...
https://jira.secondlife.com/browse/VWR-2600
http://www.tremorx.com/?p=28"


----------



## iota (11 Février 2008)

La 10.5.2 de Leopard vient de sortir avec, en prime, une mise à jour des pilotes graphiques.

@+
iota


----------



## angealexiel (12 Février 2008)

lol , comment iota garde un de ces flegme xD

moi je te trouve un peu vache, car premierement les gens qui postent ici sont sur d'autres sites mac comme macbidouille, et ensuite tout le monde a essayé de t'aider malgrés tes post pas toujours des plus pacifiques... et tu râles quand même ? 

Erf .... c'est désolant...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2008)

/do not feed the troll


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

Nous, ce qu'on veut, c'est savoir au moins qui a *recu* sa 8800 GT


----------



## prasath (12 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Nous, ce qu'on veut, c'est savoir au moins qui a *recu* sa 8800 GT


 
C'est à parier que cela soit desty_nova, aujourd'hui même! 
HmJ et angealexiel, avez vous commandé la 8800 GT ou attendez vous nos résultat de Bench d'abord?


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est à parier que cela soit desty_nova, aujourd'hui même!
> HmJ et angealexiel, avez vous commandé la 8800 GT ou attendez vous nos résultat de Bench d'abord?



Non, pas commandee, l'ATI me satisfait pleinement pour le moment


----------



## angealexiel (12 Février 2008)

moi je l'ai commander a part de mon mac pro qui garde sa ATI pour le moment, et je suis pas pret de la recevoir je pense comparé a ceux qui l'ont prise incluse dans le mac pro qui passe en priorité.


----------



## prasath (12 Février 2008)

Edit moi-même: Je me suis trompé de comparatif.


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Pas plus tard qu'hier j'ai vu un bench comparatif entre la 2600 et la 8800, certes fait par apple (donc ce n'est peut-être pas objectif), où l'on pouvait voir la supériorité de la 8800 GT et cela sans appel. Par exemple sous mathématica, lea 8800GT était 2,9 fois plus performante que la 2600. Et sinon partout ailleurs, elle est également 2X plus performante.
> 
> J'essai de retrouver ce bench, mais c'est difficile.



Sous Mathematica ??!?? Alors la, grande premiere ! Je veux absolument voir un truc pareil !!!


----------



## prasath (12 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Sous Mathematica ??!?? Alors la, grande premiere ! Je veux absolument voir un truc pareil !!!


 
J'ai dû halluciner, je trouve un comparatif apple sur mathématicaMark6 opposant un PM G5 et un mac pro, à 2,9X plus puissant pour ce dernier.

Pourtant il m'a bien semblé avoir vu un bench apple entre la 2600 et la 8800.


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

prasath a dit:


> J'ai dû halluciner, je trouve un comparatif apple sur mathématicaMark6 opposant un PM G5 et un mac pro, à 2,9X plus puissant pour ce dernier.
> 
> Pourtant il m'a bien semblé avoir vu un bench apple entre la 2600 et la 8800.



Si tu trouves, je suis archi interesse, ce serait vraiment important pour mon boulot


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Ce serai curieux qu'une cate graphique influe sur Mathematica non ?


----------



## HmJ (12 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ce serai curieux qu'une cate graphique influe sur Mathematica non ?



Bien sur, c'est pourquoi je suis etonne. Mais c'est un programme tres modulaire, on peu facilement faire un module pour repartir un calcul sur plusieurs ordis, donc pourquoi pas aussi repartir la charge sur la CG


----------



## angealexiel (13 Février 2008)

Hmj, je ne sais pas si la CG influra sur mathematica, mais ce qui est sur , c'est que sur le papier la 8800 GT explose de loin l'Ati .. et d'ailleurs elle explose même les nouvelles ATI series 3850 ou 3870 ...  donc elle reste la reference, elle est encore jeune , elle n'a que quatre mois , elle est super .. mais bon sous mac OS ce qui m'inquiete c'est que les bench la donne moins performante que l'ATI alors que cela parait impossible, surtout sur un test open GL , qui est bien mieux geré par nvidia que ATI ...  la est mon interrogation ..


----------



## HmJ (13 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> Hmj, je ne sais pas si la CG influra sur mathematica, mais ce qui est sur , c'est que sur le papier la 8800 GT explose de loin l'Ati .. et d'ailleurs elle explose même les nouvelles ATI series 3850 ou 3870 ...  donc elle reste la reference, elle est encore jeune , elle n'a que quatre mois , elle est super .. mais bon sous mac OS ce qui m'inquiete c'est que les bench la donne moins performante que l'ATI alors que cela parait impossible, surtout sur un test open GL , qui est bien mieux geré par nvidia que ATI ...  la est mon interrogation ..



Je n'ai pas encore trouve ces benchs si defavorables. Et si elle est mieux sur le papier, ce que je crois volontiers, elle est mieux lorsque les applications s'en servent : jeux principalement. Sous Photoshop et Aperture par exemple, la difference sera minime, surtout compare a un passage a des CPU a quatre cores ou au doublement de la RAM


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> mais bon sous mac OS ce qui m'inquiete c'est que les bench la donne moins performante que l'ATI alors que cela parait impossible



Optimisation de drivers ?


----------

